
Tesla stock skyrockets after legendary short seller goes long - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/tesla-stock-skyrockets-after-legendary-short-seller-goes-long-2018-10-23
======
Bombthecat
There is something very wrong with stocks if one guys optinion moves the
market like that... He could be wrong for example...

~~~
stevewodil
Citron Research has a lot of market clout due to being correct a lot of the
time. I see no reason why people wouldn't follow the things that are said by
them

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
The problem becomes that when someone is worshiped for their stock picking
ability, they basically guide the market and can create self-fulfilling
prophecies.

